# Auger won't spin



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all, I have a 5 year old (i'm original owner) Snow King 26" snowthrower with a tecumseh engine. I've used it maybe 5-6 times each winter, and I have given it regular oil changes.

During this past noreaster, the auger all of a sudden stopped working. The impeller spins, and the shaft coming out of the impeller towards the auger gear assembly spins, but the auger itself does not spin. Well, it spins a bit when there is no snow on it, but as soon as it touches snow it stops spinning.

The shear pins are intact
The drive belt is in good shape

Any ideas? I'm thinking it may be the auger gear assembly, but I can't tell for sure.

I can't even find Snow King online, seems they may have gone out of business.

Is this something I can fix myself or should I bring into a repair shop.

Thanks!!


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know why I thought this thing was a snow king. It's not!

It's a White Outdoor model 31AH6GLF790.

The sticker says MTD LLC, as does the user guide.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

if the impeller and shaft going into the gearbox is spinning under a load but the augers are not and you are sure the shear pins are intact, then you are in need of a new gearbox I'm afraid. 

carl


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, Carl. That's what I'm afraid of. Now that I know the right brand, i think I found the right part. 918-04172B GRBX ASM:AUGER:26".

That part costs $225 from MTD directly off their website.

This was a $899 snowblower that I paid $600 new 5 years ago. I probably should not fix it and look for a new one....


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

There are two gears in the gearbox one steel and one brass. The brass ring gear has probably failed and can be replaced by itself without replacing the entire gearbox, auger shafts and impeller shaft.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

go to partstree.com and look up your blower and find the correct parts I think it will be cheaper then buying from MTD


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Once you get the PN look via google I've had good luck finding cheap parts on Amazon and ebay that are oem or oregon made replacements.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

My guess would second that of others...I would bet your worm gear(Brass sprocket) is caput!! Did you hit something major at all?? Is the auger gear housing all intact or are there any cracks in the case??


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This might be all you need:

Ckick here: MTD Yard Machines Craftsman Snowblower Worm Gear | eBay


Or one of these:

CUB 918-04172B
Auger Gearbox Assembly, 26''
$238.83/ qty 1




The kit has worm gear and all essentials plus gearbox housing if cracked.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

OEM Parts

this might be cheaper!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a thread I put together that included opening up the auger gearcase:
Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild

Biggest thing is whether the auger rakes are rusted onto the shaft or not. To tear it down properly you need to get them off the auger shaft.


----------



## marlinsfan (Feb 10, 2013)

Simplicity: thanks for sending Ebay link. If that is indeed the broken part, it's cheap there. 

HCBPH: thanks for the writeup. What an awesome job you did!

I will try to take this thing apart and see if I can figure out which piece is broken.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Just repaired mine again. 2 gearbox cases and worm gear cost me $140.00 taxes included. Worm gear was about $50 I think. From local repair shop.


----------

